# my first try at HDR



## amartin (Jan 15, 2013)

please let me know what you guys think



bridge7 (1 of 1) by amartin1955, on Flickr



bridge5 (1 of 1) by amartin1955, on Flickr


----------



## jaguaraz (Jan 15, 2013)

I think you did a great job on both for a first-time HDR.  The don't look over-processed but really give a nice punch to your subjects.  #1 looks a bit dark with some underexposed area.  #2 the lighting is a bit uneven.  I think on the first you might increase the luminosity and on the second reduce the detail contrast a bit.  How many exposures did u use to bracket?  On #1 you may need another stop overexposed to catch those shadows.


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, not bad for a first go but keep trying. You will learn a lot more as you go. I like HDR when it looks natural but some like it pronounced or rather loud.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Not bad! Much better than many we see posted here... you kept the HDR under control!


----------



## amartin (Jan 15, 2013)

thanks for the replys and kind words. jag i used 3 exposures. HDR looks like it will be alot of fun!!!!


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 15, 2013)

To over saturated for my taste. But not as bad as many that get posted though.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jan 16, 2013)

I, too, like a lighter touch, but for what it is, it's very well done.   You can get the same contrast pop, with less color saturation, if you want to try that.   But there are many people who love the kind of processing you've done here, so if you like it, go that way.


----------



## _HH_ (Jan 20, 2013)

In 1, like the over all tones, but my eye has a hard time finding a focal point ...


----------



## morbidsteve (Jan 20, 2013)

I love both photos, but as stated already popular opinion may not. I will always go with what I find pleasing, so I would suggest you do as well. Of course take help from those who offer and try to improve, but the overall looks of your photos... do what you like, unless you're trying to do it professionally, then do what your customer likes.


----------



## JackLee198 (Feb 15, 2013)

good job buddy...
       nice pics........


----------



## ronlane (Feb 15, 2013)

I think you picked two really good locations for HDR. As mentioned, the processing is really good and not over processed.


----------



## that1guy (Feb 16, 2013)

amartin said:


> thanks for the replys and kind words. jag i used 3 exposures. HDR looks like it will be alot of fun!!!!



i was hoping you didn't say 1, you did not disappoint.

good job! looks really good


----------

